# Eotech???



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

I've had an eotech I think it is a 552 for about 7 years, anyway it's the double A model with night vision. Well I took it out to let a buddy shoot it today and the sight took a crap on me... It won't turn on it won't do nothing??? Has anyone had any expirence with their customer service? Just wondering if I am gonna be the guinea pig on this one???:whistling:


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

i had to send one back out of warranty before.

send them an email through there website. they will send you a return authorization form. fill it out and send it all in. it was about $80 iirc, which i took it as thats what they charge no matter what the issue is. took maybe a couple weeks, i forget. not a difficult process.


----------



## Fig Newton (Oct 4, 2010)

Get new batteries!!!!
:2guns::clapping:

Just joking!!!!


----------



## airbornebohica (Jan 13, 2011)

Have seen several of these do this.... it ended up being the battery case itself. Got a replacement from L-3 and worked like a charm. Hope this helps


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

airbornebohica said:


> Have seen several of these do this.... it ended up being the battery case itself. Got a replacement from L-3 and worked like a charm. Hope this helps


I think that is exactly what's going on..... How would I go about getting a new one?


----------



## airbornebohica (Jan 13, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## airbornebohica (Jan 13, 2011)

http://www.opticsplanet.com/eo-tech-holosight-battery-compartment-repair-kit-pre-2009.html


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

when i had the issue i tried a new battery compartment and it only lasted a few more range trips before crapping out again. the springs in the sight itself will wear out also. you can also try stretching the springs in the battery compartment, might work. i think i got my battery compartment from brownells....

$30 for a compartment/$80 for a refurbished EoTech


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Compartment was 12.00 thanks guys, appreciate the link airborne:thumbsup:


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

good deal. i thought the compartment was more. hopefully it all works out. now whenever i put a gun in the safe i remove the batteries.


----------

